# TTOC Webmembership



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new member to the forum and I've just signed up to the 1 year web membership with TTOC. I remember from looking through posts the other day that when it comes to PM's and looking through the for sale sections there are expections made for new TTOC members, what do I need to do, to reinstate my ability to view the for sale sections?

Many Thanks

Bruce


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

When you get your membership number follow the below instructions

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for the info...


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

From reading other posts. I see that when you are a TTOC member, you gain access to the for sale section without having to hit a certain number of posts? Is this correct?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Ah Ok, is there anything I need to do? As I've been a TTOC member for almost a couple of weeks now and I'm keen to see if there's anything worth buying in the local area...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

When logged in you should be able to view it?


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

No, when I log in it's not there....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

admin will get that sorted for you bud


----------

